# Chargeur : broche électrique tordue



## Skillz47 (29 Janvier 2016)

Bonjour,

J'ai un macbook pro acheté il y a un mois et demi et j'ai remarqué aujourd'hui que les broches que l'on branche au courant, sur le chargeur,étaient tordues.Pourtant je n'ai jamais forcé dessus, jamais accroché "pendu" ou quoi, je ne sais pas quand c'est arrivé, mais j'ai déjà trouvé depuis l'achat que le petit embout de prise n'était pas très stable dans son chargeur.

Qu'est-ce que je peux faire pour ça ? Quelque chose du côté d'Apple vu que ça ne fait qu'un mois ?

Merci


----------



## Locke (29 Janvier 2016)

Skillz47 a dit:


> Qu'est-ce que je peux faire pour ça ? Quelque chose du côté d'Apple vu que ça ne fait qu'un mois ?


Va tout bêtement dans un Apple Store avec ton chargeur et montre leur.


----------



## Geekfou (29 Janvier 2016)

https://www.apple.com/fr/support/ac-wallplug-adapter/


----------



## Skillz47 (29 Janvier 2016)

Locke a dit:


> Va tout bêtement dans un Apple Store avec ton chargeur et montre leur.


Justement je voulais voir si c'était déjà arrivé à certains pour ne pas me déplacer à l'Apple Store pour rien, il n'est pas à côté et ça me coûte en temps et en argent 




Geekfou a dit:


> https://www.apple.com/fr/support/ac-wallplug-adapter/


C'est drôle parce que c'est justement en voyant ces rappels tout à l'heure que j'ai débranché mon chargeur pour voir s'il était affecté et c'est au même moment que je me suis rendu compte qu'il était tordu. En revanche le mien correspond à un adaptateur reconçu..


----------



## Skillz47 (3 Février 2016)

Petit passage à l'Apple Store, c'est changé gratuitement  Merci Apple


----------

